# Viper 5901 Aux #3 Wire hookup?



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm trying to learn how to hookup my Aux number 3 on my Viper 5901 to an accessory I have in my car. I have a horn in my car that I would like to be able to "Pulse" from my remote that would activate an electric valve I have.

First off, I don't know which wire coming off the "brain" is the aux wire #3. 

Secondly, I don't know if the electric valve I have needs to be relayed or not to be activated from the Viper.


Thanks in advance for anyones help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marker227 said:


> I'm trying to learn how to hookup my Aux number 3 on my Viper 5901 to an accessory I have in my car. I have a horn in my car that I would like to be able to "Pulse" from my remote that would activate an electric valve I have.
> 
> First off, I don't know which wire coming off the "brain" is the aux wire #3.
> 
> ...


 Always use a relay, it just makes things work better. If you need I can link you to a relay diagram just let me know if your going from pos. to a neg. or what not.
If you check this link
http://www.techsupportforum.com/automotive-center/car-audio/167234-alarms-remote-starter-manuals.html

It shows a 5902(probably the same harnesses)On the H2 harness H2/5(AUX three output) a white wire with a black trace on it. It shows it puts out a negative so you may need to invert it to a positive. Radio shack sells relays and such.
* NOTE: Make sure you have the same Harness first!!!!!!! 
I'm pretty sure it is, just has different features.


----------

